# Jet vs Grizzly



## trout (Dec 14, 2010)

In general how do the two compare? Is Jet that much better to justify the price? I am looking at a thickness planer and bandsaw.
Any advise will be appreciated.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

While certainly no expert on Pac-rim machinery.....I think the general concensus is that alot of this equip comes out of the same foundry's.So you really need to kinda peak under the edges to see any significant differences....if any.IOWs you're gonna have to take them on an idividual basis.One company may make (spend more effort on market share)a better edge sander,planer,ect......and another co skips that and goes for bandsaw's and TS's.

Customer service and parts enter in as well.Bets of luck,BW


----------



## trout (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks BW


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I can only speak of a band saw.

The 19" Griz comes from an ISO 9001 factory. All I can say is WOW!

I had looked at a large Jet model and it just didn't seem to have it.

Does that carry over to other tools? I don't know. About 10 years ago I had a Jet contractor saw. (CI wings) It was a good saw, nothing wrong with it. Dust collection wasn't the best.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Trout - Jet sells through a retail dealer network and has a longer warranty (2-5 years?...not sure). Grizzly sells via mail order and has a 1 year warranty. Each tool is a different, but in general a good portion of the price difference is usually due to dealer markup for Jet. Overall quality is pretty comparable. There's nothing wrong with paying a premium for good dealer support and longer warranty, but if you're willing to be your own middle man the savings from Grizzly are often pretty attractive. For that reason I would be less prone to ordering Jet online unless the price justified passing up the dealer support. Both are well respected companies with good track records and good customer service....it really boils down to your preferences.


----------

